# A few pictures from the last storm



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A few pictures of stacks and banks of my driveway. In the first picture, you should be able to see a dark spot and/or a line in a pile to the right. That's a buried '83 Camaro.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics mick.....i would to see a pic of ur truck.....looks like a little warm-up this weekend...but by wed back into the ice/snow box....i think march will come in and out like a lion


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics mick looks like it was a nice storm for ya*


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

tls22;766038 said:


> ..i would to see a pic of ur truck.....


'05 2500HD with 8' Fisher straight blade. There's a couple pictures of it in this thread

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23053&stc=1&d=1172411951

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23052&stc=1&d=1172411928


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mick;766317 said:


> '05 2500HD with 8' Fisher straight blade. There's a couple pictures of it in this thread
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23053&stc=1&d=1172411951
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23052&stc=1&d=1172411928


Nice truck mic.....you have good taste....

here is mine


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics Mick, and great looking truck!


----------

